# What picks do you use?



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm all about the Ultex 1.0

http://www.jimdunlop.com/products/picks/products/ultex/index.html

The material is a little harder than regular picks, brighter and more attack without having to actually attack the string, if you know what I mean.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

dunlop nylon 1mm.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I use thick metal picks, and sometimes thick plastic ones. Im not too picky about brand, as long as they are unbendable...........


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Red Dunlop Jazz III's are the way to go. And for acoustic I use whatever I have lying around, generally Dunlop matchpiks, .80 I guess.


----------



## ClamBoy (Feb 5, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> Red Dunlop Jazz III's are the way to go. And for acoustic I use whatever I have lying around, generally Dunlop matchpiks, .80 I guess.


Amen. The reds are better than the blacks, they feel so weird to me.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Dunlop Tortex 1.14. Go Purple!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

hoser said:


> dunlop nylon 1mm.


same here, though very rarely do I use a pick.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Usually Dunlop Gator Grips (or whatever they're called), .78 (or whatever - the lighter purple ones) or Dunlop nylon 1.00. Lately though I've been using those Dava hybrid picks.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I've been playing with just my fingers for I dont know how long and Im still trying to figure out what pick id rather use. I have a JD 2mm Big Stubby, jazz III, Tortex and two JD nylons (.6mm, .73mm).


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I make my own picks from Coconut shell, aluminum, brass, silver(from a 1964 silver dollar), ebony, rosewood, plexi glass, and bone. Basically I copy dugains $10 picks 

http://www.gypsyjazz.net/productStoreSubCat.php?prod=7&scat=Dugain Picks

Takes me 2-3 hours to make 1..I'll post picks as soon as I get my camera back


----------



## YardApe (Mar 5, 2006)

I use both brain 0.58 or peavy 0.50 and i like them both.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

These ones :

http://www.elderly.com/accessories/items/images/PK/PK417-114.jpg

Really comfortable picks, last long too!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Dunlop Copper picks (Hot Licks), 008s or 009s. Great picks, never break them, nice controlled attack. I've been using them for years, I can never use plastic again.


----------



## sense_of_henry (Mar 4, 2006)

Tortex 0.73's. I have tried a ton, thicker when I played more metal, thinner when I played more not-metal. I always love the response I get with the yellow ones.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

My favourite are the Jim Dunlop 3mm's. However, most of the time I find myself using the Dunlop X-H ones.


----------



## Imported_goods (Mar 4, 2006)

I usually play Dunlop Gator picks 0.88 or something like that.

I ordered some wooden picks once (www.woodenpicks.com) and they were really good - they're thin (around 1.0 I'd say) unlike most wooden picks I've seen which are sooo thick that I can't use 'em. Expensive, though.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Here are some of the picks I make, the first one is from a 1964 silver dollar, next is aluminum, brass, coconut,plexi-glass and ebony. I make them from alot of other materials, these are just some of the ones I have lying around, my guitar playing buddy's are constantly scooping them away from me


----------



## clarkee (Feb 12, 2006)

i like the JD nylon .88 - 1 works for me.. great action.. they last.. ive had old peavy picks that are now stubbs lol.. and the JD big stubbys dont cut it for me.. might as well use a breadtag


----------



## Q_L_R (Mar 13, 2006)

I hear you on those Ultex, Jeff. I had been using Tortex .73's for a while, and read about the Ultex on the FDP. Haven't decided between the 1.0 and the .73 yet. I know what you mean about the attack - I was really surprised by the difference.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Day to day, Jim Dunlop .73mm, or .60mm... depending on what I'm playing... 

Anyone else tried The Wire Thing? www.wirething.com

They didn't do much for me, but someone must like 'em (Mine ended up in my Yard Sale)


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

Dunlop Sharkfin .5mm or .6mm. Since the seventies.


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

tortex .66 or planet waves


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Fender Heavy (slips a lot but best sound IMO).
Dunlop Tortex 1.14 (Doesnt slip, good sound)
Pickboy .70 (has a grip)
Pickboy 1.0 (Best overall sound, but slips).

Cant seem to find pickboy anywhere in Canada...

I have oily hands.


----------



## asatattack (Jan 7, 2006)

Brain picks, usually purple, sometimes green, red or yellow, depending on attack.


----------



## EleKtra` (Mar 27, 2006)

I like the Metal Picks Dunlop 2.0mm Those are great.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I usually use random ones from steves music store.


----------



## sevenslide (Jul 20, 2006)

Bread Clips, I find the Oroweat works the best. Nice and thick, still supple and keeps it snap longer than the Wonderbread clips. :rockon2: 






Actually,
Dunlop Tortex Red (0.5), Orange (0.6) and Yellow (0.7)
Depends if playing acoustic or electric, rythm or lead, strumming or picking, heavy or soft, quiet or loud.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I use these. I believe they're celluloid. Not nylon for sure.

They're 0.88 thick.


I buy them by the gross.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I use these. I believe they're celluloid. Not nylon for sure.
> 
> They're 0.88 thick.
> 
> ...


the picks are use are beautiful. not gross.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I recently tried these "V-picks":










They get a lot of rave reviews, but I haven't fallen in love with them.


----------



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

The only pics I use now are Dunlop nylon .73mm or .88mm, grey.

I normally buy the MatchPik packs. Easier to just leave in my guitar case than a bunch of loose picks.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> the picks are use are beautiful. not gross.



What's gross is what I do with them I suppose.



Still fooling quite a few people though.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> What's gross is what I do with them I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Still fooling quite a few people though.


i play guitar with my picks. What do you use them for eh? 
:rockon:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

David St Hubbins said:


> This story needs and ending Milkman... lets hear it.



Sorry no story.


I've been playing for more than thirty years and playing gigs since '77 and so far very few people have figured out what a hack I am.


I suppose it's because of my movie star good looks,


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

WOW there are a lot of cool picks being used by the members of this forum. The handmade picks especially got my attention.

I discovered Brain picks about 7 years ago and I have been a user ever since... my main Brain is the 1mm grey Brain... I also like the 1.30 blue Brain. I find once I get up around 2mm it's getting a little to thick for my liking.
I also use other picks for variations in tone and attack but all are thicker rigid makes... I despise thin picks.
I have currently around 350 different picks that I have been collecting for over 20 years... I've tried just about every concievable material, guage, shape there is and I find the Brain 1mm to be spot on for me.

Craig


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*This one is insane*

Here is one from the "more money than brains" category.

http://gearlog.com/blogs/gearlog/archive/2006/07/13/15460.aspx


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

About 7 years ago I recieved for Christmas a Trick Pick... it has one micro L.E.D. and a very thin button battery... yeah ofcoarse it lights up! It's a cool novalty but as a practical device it sucks. It cost around $8... $60 is waaay too much to pay for a novalty pick.

Craig


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Metal*

You guys that use metal picks must be rich because when I was using an Aluminum pick I was going through a set of strings ever couple days........ The tone was also a bit brash sort of like using Stainless Steel fretwire.......it messes with the sound too much........ Just Dunlop Jazz pics for me

Ray


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Have you ever tried the copper picks... hotlicks... I believe they are called. They come in thinner guages than the aluminum tek pick and are a little smoother sounding. I tried them on a set of flat wound strings and the tone is good.. not to harsh. I did find that just about all metal pick sound harsh and mettalic which I do not like but the copper ones are not to bad. Still though it's not something I would use all the time. Try ceramic picks if you like the "idea" of metal picks. Better tone IMHO and they have the feel of metal picks.

KHINGPYNN


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Cat Tongue*

The thought never really occurred to me to try any type of metal pick. Are you guys using these to play acoustic? I had been using a Dunlop .73 for the last couple of years but just switched to a .88 recently. I think my tone is better. The guitar shop was out of Dunlop in this gauge so I picked up some "cat tongues". 

I have to admit I like the grip, and it tends to stay put in my fingers better. The Dunlop wheeled around in my fingers if I wasn't playing a lot and I had fallen out of practice.


----------



## Smooth (Sep 17, 2006)

*Canadian Mojo Picks*

I use to make these and tried to get permission to do this legally but was turned down as it is against the law to destroy legal tender here in Canada. The thing of it is, I haven't seen a pop machine or any other vending machine that takes fifty cent pieces.:confused-smiley-010 
Anybody I have given these to really like the sound playing lead, (there's no card in the spokes sound out of these) but said there is a bit of a learning curve if you haven't used a stiff pick before.








[/IMG]


----------



## BoogieBoy (Feb 4, 2006)

I prefer Jim Dunlop picks although I use a variety of gauges.

I use .50's , .60's , .73's

My most popular is the .60


----------

